# Pacific Coast Hwy/Oregon & Washington ?



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,

I am gonna be hitching PCH 1 from Northern California up through Oregon into Washington
to get to or from the Rainbow Gathering.

Anyone hitched the coast before up that way?

Places to check out
Places to avoid / not get stuck in????

And is it true you can walk on the interstate in Oregon ??

Linda/Ziggy:mummy:


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

i dont think its a good idea, that road is known as death alley, if you can make it past the bears, bobcats,panthers,condors, and horny mutant mountain men, you still have to deal with the highway patrol who are known on that stretch to kill anyone at the drop of a pack or a patch. ive lost a few good friends on that stretch thar and i beg you not to do it. also, go to the drive thru tree.


----------



## Doobie_D

That is an awesome hitch. Altho US 1 only goes as far as Legget and then runs into the 101. I did a skatepark to skate park tour up the Oregon 101 a bunch of years ago. It seemed i never waited more than half an hour for a ride. tho it was summer time. Im assuming your starting out in Ukiah? You probably already know all about Fort Bragg but if you dont know then you gotta check out glass beach: dowhttp://www.fortbragg.com/fort-bragg-attractions.php You can dig down forever and its nothing but smooth multi colored glass. Garberville is an ok place to hitch in and out of. seems like theres always some kids there. Rio Dell (real dull the locals call it) is kinda hard to get out of so id recommend against getting dropped off there if you can help it. I'll mention Arcata only because you can sleep among the redwoods and alot of people that pick up hitchhikers tend to be going that way. I hate that place otherwise. Its kind of a tough hitch if you get dropped off anywhere in between Arcata and Crescent city in my experience (ive done this hitch 30 times at the least). Crescent city has decent money making opportunities at the walmart on the north end of town if your into flying a sign and hard up for scratch. My normal run was to take the 199 from crescent city over to I-5 but when i went on the skatepark tour... In Brookings, OR if you go to the cop station and show them your id and tell them your homeless they will give you a free voucher for a night in a motel (free shower). Homebums turned me on to that one. Port Orford was a neat little fishing town. Not much to do there aside from their badass skatepark (in my experience) from there the 101 starts cutting east and then back again then east then back again. Somewhere after Coos bay you'll start getting into the Oregon dunes territory. Shits crazy! A dessert type area so close to the Ocean. They got dune boarding parks!! I couldnt belive it. I skipped alot of towns until Florence. Not really much to mention about that town except tweekers, sand, and another badass skatepark. Spent about 20 minutes hitchin with many folks giving me the "lil bit sign" till i got picked up. Friendly folk tho. From there north the highway basically traces the Pacific. Awesome scenery!!! I took a ride all the way to Lincoln City. From a skateboarding perspective i thoughtthis town was really cool. Met alot of cool folks and there was some really good dumpster action. From there i met some dudes who had a homemade wooden bowl complete with pool coping (they were carpenters) in Salem so i took the ride with them over to the I-5. But what i learned on this trip is there are alot of people in Oregon that do weekend runs from skatepark to skatepark around the state and most of them are cool with givin out rides to strangers if you strike up a conversation with them. Hope this helped some.

And yes its legal to walk on the interstate in OR. As far as i know


----------



## Doobie_D

also i saw not 1 highway patrol officer my entire trip which lasted about 3 weeks


----------



## shaggydope

walking on the shoulder of the interstate is completely legal in the fine state of Oregon.


----------



## crustythadd23

Ive walked along the 1 in oregon & it was wonderful..never had any problems w/ highway patrol..along the way you walk into little towns & you get to meet some great people as well.


----------



## FawnDroke

I've hitch from Seattle to L.A. on the 1 with no problem, and again a separate time on the 5.

Oregon is fucking rad for people like us because walking on the highway, riding in a truck bed on the highway, flying signs, and hitch hiking are all legal. I'm trying to purchase some land with my boyfriend around Burns, Oregon to start up a small farm.

Eugene Oregon is a place you should check out! It is a fucking sweet place and the people are really friendly.


----------



## FawnDroke

Oh and I've camped on a cliff in Big Sur, California right off the 1. It's called the hippy shower and if you can find it, it's the coolest fucking spot you'll ever see.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey,
Where is the Hippy Shower?
I went through Big Sur before & never heard of it.
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## FawnDroke

You have to find it off the highway. It's hard to find if you don't have someone to show you where it is, but it's right on the cliff side. I couldn't tell you exactly where it is, I had an awesome old hippy guy show me. To be honest with you I probably couldn't find it again if I tried 

This is the picture I got of it;
http://squattheplanet.com/members/f...844-hippie-shower-cliff-side-up-big-sur-cali/


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

I hitched most of the PCH last summer, got to Portland. Its a fun easy trip. I didn't get fucked with by the cops at all. Barely saw any when I was hitchin. So many beautiful views & people. I never had a bad experience then. I highly recommend EVERYONE do this. Enjoy yourself its awesome. :-]


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

ziggy ask yourself how well you know these people?? they could be cops or mountain men or any number of the unspeakable horrors that lay and wait on that cursed stretch. take it from a certified rubbertramp on stp, i know whats best, i have your interest at heart.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

holy shit im actually an experienced explorer. you know im legit!


----------



## dirtypants

The hippy shower is just south of Big Sur on the west side of the road. Just south of town there is a big pull off with beautiful ocean views then down the road a ways in a big turn on the west side of the road is the hippy shower. If I remember correctly


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Thank You everyone !!

Can any one suggest good spots to stop/camp?
Places to avoid??
Good hitching spots, especially where PCH1 turns in the 101 ???

I've done SF top Santa Barbara and Laytonville to PCH then through Arcata up to Southern Oregon.
But Not all the way up PCH from Oregon to Washington.

I nearly got trampled by HUGE monster ELK in Oric, but got an awesome hitch outta there.
Yeah the forest service told me about the bears (duhhh! I have wilderness camped since I was a kid
and had my 50 foot food bag rope) but NOT about the Elk in mating season.....................
What a trip but a blessing to see such amazing creatures so close up.

And I will darn well look for that Hippy shower in Big Sure when I go through again!!

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Michigansupertramp

View attachment 22562


I hitched this last fall with freinds, rides were amazing, and the green that people passed along was amazing, beautiful area. We messed up, when we left san fran north, we stayed on 101, before we relized we were about 15 miles away from the coast 1. It was slow going, and we hiked a lot of the beach, we were there to see the redwoods, and camp in caves. After a little trouble with the law, when we hit Ore. we learned that you should camp under bridges. There is so much fog it masks the fire smoke. So that is what we did. Honestly, you should head to portland, it was beautiful, head up into the hills. Enjoy it, ill be in that area in about a month! let me know if your still around the area.


----------



## Michigansupertramp

That bridge pic, is just a picture of our camp underneath the bridge, our fire (driftwood everywhere!) and we were right under the one, on a freshwater stream, in the morning, we bathed in the river, and were right on the 1 by 6am and heading north! good luck, take pics!


----------



## stove

I hitched south in '09 from Eugene to SLO. It was a wicked trip.

There are a few spots on the 1 in Cali which are "freeway" and you're not allowed to walk (it's fairly obvious, and it's fairly dangerous to walk as most of it is cliffy/canyon-y. I got bitched at in Gold Coast by a volunteer cop for not hitching, he ordered me to walk a few miles outta town but a dude saw the cop and pulled over to give me a lift.

There are some awesome places to camp in Oregon in the dunes (camp in the forest right before the dunes). It's pretty awesome, but can be a long walk.

Have fun!


----------



## Cornelius Vango

I'm heading up that way, I'm near fort bragg right now, I'll be there for a day or two getting my bus fixed. I'd be happy to give you a lift along the way.


----------

